# I am the Timewarrior



## timewarrior (Jan 8, 2015)

And there are probably more pictures of me in my Halloween costume posing with people than there are of me without my mask on. . .I always find it funny how often people ask me to pose with them for a picture. . .


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I know what you mean. Except with me. I can't tell you how many times people tell me to get out of the picture. Speaking of pictures, can we see some of you in costume? You can post some not in costume too, but not neeked, just civilian clothes. You and I should take this act on the road.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Just never lay down in the middle of a road at night wearing black clothing. May i suggest off to the side of the road, maybe safely in a shallow ditch, wear a black plastic garbage bag, wait til someone stops to peak inside the bag,and you will have REALLY scared someone!
I had some guys tell me that this happened to them one night on a very desolate piece of county road. Whoever, whatever was going on that night along the side of the road ,nobody knows,it was like 2-3AM? A VERY LONELY ROAD in the middle of nowhere. Many miles from any town or highway too.


----------

